# Can hedgehogs swim in chlorine



## Mattfreeds3 (Mar 29, 2016)

This probably is a no but I was wondering. If hedgehogs are able to go in a chlorine pool? My hedgehog loves swimming


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

No, if any water gets in his nose it's an irritant. That's plain water. Add chemicals that can irritate our respiratory tract and your asking for a disaster.
Water in his eyes, again same issue. 
If he tires and starts going under, he's got further to sink. 

No, this is in no way a good idea. If he enjoys swimming let him swim in a sink or bathtub.


----------

